# The Bruiser



## supermario (13/11/11)

hey guys, 

just wanted a bit of advice.

Went to the local bowling club the other night and came across something the regulars drink called a bruiser.

it is half a schooner of Carlton Draught and half of Tooheys Old, and it got me thinking......can i make a premixed version at home?

I was thinking of a couple of ways, Pitching half a can of draught and half a can of dark ale in a fermenter, but i wonder how the different types of wort would be affected by the yeast....

has anyone tried something like this before?


----------



## fcmcg (13/11/11)

supermario said:


> hey guys,
> 
> but i wonder how the different types of wort would be affected by the yeast....
> 
> has anyone tried something like this before?


Mate,
Not tried anything like thisas i AG but you may as well use a can of each and do a "toucan"
Do a search on here for it....
Wort is wort...the yeast will eat the sugards regardless.....but if i were you , i'd ditch the yeast you got with the kit and go some us-05 ale yeast and ferment it out at 20 degrees...
The other thing to remember is that both the commercial beers you mention are actually lagers , so they don't have the "fruitiness" of an ale....
But if you have temp control and can get your wort down to 12 degrees, use a lager yeast....
IMHO , you should just make it and see how she goes....
Justt be clean and sanitary etc....
Good luck
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Fat Bastard (13/11/11)

Around my way, that's called a '50/50' (or just a '50'). And it's usually 50% Tooheys New and 50% Tooheys Old. Only old codgers seem to drink it, not sure why you'd want to dilute the normally palatable, but bland Tooheys old with anything else.

I don't see why you couldn't blend kits, but I'd use a full can of each rather than half, and if you're using the kit yeast, pitch both packs.


----------



## enuun (14/11/11)

fairly similar to a black and tan
but i can tell u that if you mix a dark kit with a light kit you gonna get an imperial sorta kit


----------

